# Blue Lobster diet



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I was wanting to get this lobster: Tropical Inverts for Freshwater Aquariums: Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster

But I wasn't sure if it ate plants or not. Does anyone here know?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Apparently, they're known to destroy plants in the aquarium.
- That's what I found with a google search anyhow.
cb


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes they will eat plants as well as other fish. However they are one of the most interesting creatures I've ever had in an aquarium.


----------

